# Bayern Monaco - Chelsea: Supercoppa Europea 30 Agosto 20,30



## admin (25 Agosto 2013)

*Bayern Monaco - Chelsea*, Supercoppa Europea 2013 in programma *Venerdì 30 Agosto 2013 a Praga*. Si troveranno di fronte il Bayern campione d'Europa guidato e il Chelsea vincitore della Supercoppa Europea. Sfida nella sfida tra Mourinho e Guardiola.

*Dove vedere in tv Bayern Chelsea?* La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta tv, in chiaro, su *Italia 1 dalle ore 20,20.*


A seguire, informazioni, formazioni e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## Mou (25 Agosto 2013)

Sapete in quale stadio di Praga?


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Si è rotto anche Bastian, forse giocherà Lahm davanti alla difesa.

Il c u l o di Mourinho


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Dai Mou !


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai Mou !


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



vabbè anche Guardiola non è simpaticissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Forza Bayern.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Spero che il Chelsea venga preso a _Schwän*e ins Gesicht_. 
Forza Bayern!
A Praga?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

*Formazioni ufficiali*:
Bayern (4-1-4-1): Neuer; Rafinha, Boateng, Dante, Alaba; Lahm; Robben, T. Muller, Kroos, Ribery; Mandzukic. 
Chelsea (4-2-3-1): Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, David Luiz, A. Cole; Ramires, Lampard; Schurrle, Oscar, Hazard; Torres.

Piuttosto che adattare Lahm avrei messo Martinez...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sapete in quale stadio di Praga?



Eden Aréna, stadio dello Sparta Praga. Circa 21000 posti.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2013)

Vince il Bayern dai,oltre a essere più forti c'hanno da loro _l'alternanza_ (gli anni dispari solitamente vincono i vincitori della CL,l'anno scorso infatti,anno pari,vinse l'Atletico)


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Lahm centrale di centrocampo


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

E 1

P.S. La telecronaca di Sky è in asincrono... bella m...


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

El Niño


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

1-0 Chelsea

Mamma mia sto Guardiola

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> E 1
> 
> P.S. La telecronaca di Sky è in asincrono... bella m...


EHEHEHEH ha bisogno di tempo rotfl...

Allegri molto meglio di sto soppravluatto


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Poi magari vincerà tutto, ma per il momento Guardiola sta rovinando in modo clamoroso il Bayern.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2013)

Mourinho è il solito catenacciaro della m.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E 1
> 
> P.S. La telecronaca di Sky è in asincrono... bella m...



la fanno anche su Italia 1


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Guardiola secondo me sarà il nostro prossimo allenatore, sta facendo talmente schifo al bayern che abbiamo qualche possibilità, le altre big son tutte impegnate...noi invece molto probabilmente diremo addio ad allegri.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

I dirigenti del Bayern si staranno mangiando le mani


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Il Chelsea difensivamente sta facendo la partita perfetta, merito di Mourinho. Ricorda parecchio quel Barcellona Inter semifinale di ritorno di qualche anno fa. Il Bayern sempre sulla metacampo del Chelsea, ma eccetto Ribery (che ha comunque sbagliato parecchi tiri) nessuno combina niente.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2013)

Vabeh,ma il Bayern sta giocando bene,e Guardiola non è l'ultimo degli scemi su


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Lahm mediano è un roba che se l'avesse fatta Allegri sarebbe già stato fucilato in piazza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Gran bel goal di Ribery


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

gol ribery


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Adesso li stanno ammazzando però


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lahm mediano è un roba che se l'avesse fatta Allegri sarebbe già stato fucilato in piazza



Ha la stessa utilità di Huntelaar esterno d'attacco con Leonardo.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Quasi il 2, che schifo il Chelsea.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Catenaccio pauroso del Chelsea comunque


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Guardiola secondo me sarà il nostro prossimo allenatore, sta facendo talmente schifo al bayern che abbiamo qualche possibilità, le altre big son tutte impegnate...noi invece molto probabilmente diremo addio ad allegri.



Se magari, Guardiola resterà al Bayern 4/5 anni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Il chelsea non riesce a fare tre passaggi di fila


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

A momenti segna il Chelsea dopo una cappellata, Mou style


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

o'scarso.  e dante ha fatto pure peggio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Agosto 2013)

io sto vedendo tutto un altro sport rispetto a quello che facciamo noi,.

questa partita è l'esatta spiegazione di quanto sia indietro il calcio italiano rispetto a quello europeo...in particolare in eropa si gioca moltissimo sulle fasce, cosa che causa i terzini scarsissimi che popolano il nostro campionato da noi non si vede quasi mai.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Rotto Martinez


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il chelsea non riesce a fare tre passaggi di fila



Pazzesco, mille campioni e giocano come noi


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Il Chelsea sta facendo catenaccio ma ha avuto il triplo delle occasioni del Bayern. Quantomeno ha un'identità di gioco...non bella,per carità,ma è una squadra con idee chiare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Ramires espulso lol


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Intervento killer


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se il Bayern vince questa supercoppa deve un grande ringraziamento a Cech, ok hanno stradominato la partita per quanto riguarda il possesso palla, ma in attacco eccetto Ribery nessuno che ha fatto un tiro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Ridicolo Mourinho che si lamenta con l'arbitro e gli mette pressione.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Gol Chelsea, assurdo!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Gol hazard e che gol


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Gol in fuorigioco, strano


----------



## DR_1 (30 Agosto 2013)

Neuer..

Comunque Guardiola ha semplicemente rovinato una squadra perfetta.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Certo che se Guardiola riesce a perdere questa partita con l'uomo in più per più di 30 minuti è veramente un asino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Se perdono maro i tedeschi saranno già neri su due coppe tutte e due perse.



Mou per caricare i giocatore è fantastico davvero.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Io ci spero che la perdano, guardiola da noi.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Sto Cech è una bestia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

l'effetto mou contro l'arbitro si vede


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno sarà dominio Barça in Europa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Cech sta parando TUTTO


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

ci tiene poco mourinho a vincerla in faccia a guardiola eh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Finita Chelsea vince la coppa giocando in 10, avanti cosi pep


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

La differenza in questa ultima mezz'ora l'ha fatta il portiere. Il gol subito dal tedeschi è colpa soprattutto del portiere e il negare il pareggio è merito di Cech


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Gol non ci credo ahahahah

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270519 ha scritto:


> Finita Chelsea vince la coppa giocando in 10, avanti cosi pep


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Goooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270519 ha scritto:


> Finita Chelsea vince la coppa giocando in 10, avanti cosi pep


Che gufata


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia che partita


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

No ma quanto godo per il fatto che Mourinho fosse convinto di aver vinto e invece il Bayern pareggia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270519 ha scritto:


> Finita Chelsea vince la coppa giocando in 10, avanti cosi pep



hahahahah gol Dante gliel'ho tirata ahahahhah


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Javiiiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;270519 ha scritto:


> Finita Chelsea vince la coppa giocando in 10, avanti cosi pep



Ma lol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque grande Bayern, ci hanno creduto fino alla fine, vorrei vedere il Milan avere questa convinzione fino alla fine delle partite


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gol non ci credo ahahahah


 ahahahah erano al 120 scattato e l'ho scritto e invece


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Vediamo se questa volta tira neuer...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che gufata



ahaha era al 120 e allora l'ho detto


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2013)

e ora mèrdinho "era finita partita, nu è posible, perchè questo"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Certo che se il Bayern magari perdesse ai rigori l'inculata sarebbe epica


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma lol



 che ne sapevo che davano un minuto di recupero lol


----------



## vota DC (30 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cech sta parando TUTTO



Sembrava debole perché lo confrontavamo con Raul, Toki e Ken, in realtà l'uomo con il casco Cech è potentissimo, l'ho visto una volta far morire di paura un gigante dopo averlo paralizzato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

mado luiz che bomba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

azzo che cannonata di luiz


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2013)

David Luiz è un pazzo


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

telespallabob

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> David Luiz è un pazzo



sarà già ubriaco


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

3 su 3


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Rigori perfetti fin ora

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che culoooooooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

che **** ahha


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

che sedere cole palo e dentro


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

questo sbaglia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Che rigore de melma di lukaku


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma Lukaku ahahahahahahaha ma perché????? ahahahha


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> questo sbaglia



lol


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Che cesso Lukaku, se guardi il portiere gliela tirerai sempre addosso.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

godo per mourinho


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

Chelsea


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Che brutto perdere così, mamma mia


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2013)




----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Però bene, 0 gioie per Mou, poca roba questo Bayern.. stavano perdendo contro il Chelsea in 10 e hanno pareggiato con un rimpallo clamoroso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Che **** ha avuto Guardiola, incredibile. E intanto l'ha ancora vinta su Mourinho e godo.


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Ennesimo Fail di Mourinho, allenatore che dopo il triplete interista (caratterizzato più da fortuna che da capacità) ha subito una netta involuzione e la sta confermando, almeno attualmente.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

A parte la goduria per la sconfitta dello specialone, sto Bayern mi ha impressionato e in negativo. Lo squadrone che ha vinto la Champions a maggio è rimasta negli spogliatoi a festeggiare?!?!?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Ahahahah un'altra scoppola per Mofrinho.Chi di c.. ferisce,di c... perisce 
Comunque dominio assoluto del Bayern,vittoria sculata ma meritatissima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Mourinho ha sbagliato in una maniera clamorosa nella fase ai rigori, come lo stesso Guardiola alla fin fine. Mai far tirare l'ultimo rigore a giocatori giovani che non sanno ancora reggere al meglio la tensionee di certe partite.


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> A parte la goduria per la sconfitta dello specialone, sto Bayern mi ha impressionato e in negativo. Lo squadrone che ha vinto la Champions a maggio è rimasta negli spogliatoi a festeggiare?!?!?



Bisognerebbe vederli con tutti gli effettivi a disposizione e possibilmente in forma, a quel punto potremo farci un'idea più precisa, sparare sentenze dopo un mese di stagione non ha senso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Guardiola è una bestia nera di Mourinho, poche volte quest'ultimo è riuscita ad averla vinta (un anno coppa del re contro il Barcellona ed il campionato l'anno dopo, ma nulla in confronto a ciò che fece lo spagnolo).


----------



## BB7 (30 Agosto 2013)

Strano quando ho visto il Chessi in 10 avrei scommesso nella loro vittoria dato che le squadre del Mou giocano meglio con l'uomo in meno essendo abituate... Dare la colpa del gol di Hazard al portiere e non a Boateng significa capirci poco senza offesa.. una fucilata rasoterra che rimbalza pure vorrei vedere chi ha i riflessi per respingerla. 

Partita divertentissima, il Bayern ha giocato molto meglio ma lo stile di Mou si è già fatto sentire e il Chelsea ha creato occasioni davvero pericolose.

I rigori invece sono una lotteria... è inutile accanirsi contro Lukaku, ha sbagliato lui come poteva sbagliare chiunque altro e per ciascuno ci sarebbe stata qualche critica specifica ma ricordiamoci che prima o poi qualcuno il rigore lo DEVE sbagliare.


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe vederli con tutti gli effettivi a disposizione e possibilmente in forma, a quel punto potremo farci un'idea più precisa, sparare sentenze dopo un mese di stagione non ha senso.



.

Che goduria


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe vederli con tutti gli effettivi a disposizione e possibilmente in forma, a quel punto potremo farci un'idea più precisa, sparare sentenze dopo un mese di stagione non ha senso.



Sparar sentenze?? Semplicemente un dato di fatto. Durante la finale di maggio in qualsiasi azione c'era la possibilità che segnasse, qui ha faticato e parecchio. Forse è dipeso dal fatto che lo specialone abbia fatto le trincee e Guardiola è da poco che siede sulla panchina tedesca. Ma nn mi ha impressionato positivamente per il momento. Spero di essere smentita


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2013)

comunque shakira ci va poco in palestra, ma quant'è gonfio?


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sparar sentenze?? Semplicemente un dato di fatto. Durante la finale di maggio in qualsiasi azione c'era la possibilità che segnasse, qui ha faticato e parecchio. Forse è dipeso dal fatto che lo specialone abbia fatto le trincee e Guardiola è da poco che siede sulla panchina tedesca. Ma nn mi ha impressionato positivamente per il momento. Spero di essere smentita



La formazione di maggio era la formazione tipo con tutti i giocatori in forma, con un allenatore che li guidava da 3 anni, e hanno giocato contro una squadra che gioca e lascia giocare, non come il Chelsea che fa le barricate. La chimica di squadra con un allenatore nuovo e diversi titolari fuori o reduci da infortuni come Gotze non si inventa in un mese.


----------



## Sesfips (30 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ennesimo Fail di Mourinho, allenatore che dopo il triplete interista (caratterizzato più da fortuna che da capacità) ha subito una netta involuzione e la sta confermando, almeno attualmente.



Perdonami, ma non capisco di quale involuzione tu stia parlando.
Se ti riferisci ai trofei, col Real Madrid ha vinto un Liga, una Coppa di Spagna e una Supercoppa. E stasera fino al 120' stava per portare a casa una Supercoppa Europea.
Inoltre, la Champions League non la puoi vincere tutti gli anni, e comunque è riuscito a portare il Real alle semifinali doppi anni che prendevano scoppole da tutti.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2013)

Il Bayern è chiaramente giusto vincitore,ma fino ai tempi regolamentari in parità numerica il Chelsea grossissime occasioni non le ha concesse,è una squadra tosta,come tutte quelle di Mourinho,con la quale sarà mooolto dura giocare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2013)

Godo molto per Mourinho. Ma molto molto

Come al solito ha fatto il buffone quando pensava di avere portato a casa la partita, ma per fortuna il destino è stato un dolce amante e gliel'ha depositato nell'ano


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma non capisco di quale involuzione tu stia parlando.
> Se ti riferisci ai trofei, col Real Madrid ha vinto un Liga, una Coppa di Spagna e una Supercoppa. E stasera fino al 120' stava per portare a casa una Supercoppa Europea.
> Inoltre, la Champions League non la puoi vincere tutti gli anni, e comunque è riuscito a portare il Real alle semifinali doppi anni che prendevano scoppole da tutti.



Valutando quanto ha speso il real negli anni Mourinhiani, tra cartellini e ingaggi, paragonando tale cifra con i trofei vinti dal Vate Portoghese (la coppa del rey manco la conto, è inutile e bisogna ammetterlo, idem la supercoppa) è alquanto risibile. Considerato che aveva in squadra Cristiano ronaldo, ozil, Di maria, Benzema, Higuain e compagnia cantante. Ora viene al Chelsea e...si, stava per vincere..ma la differenza tra il "stava per" e il "l'ha fatto" è appunto che nel secondo caso la coppa la porti a casa, e direi che è una differenza più che sostanziale. 

Insomma in sintesi critico il portoghese perchè dal periodo post inter ha speso un sacco (una montagna) di soldi e ha portato a casa, di trofei SERI, una Liga spagnola. Poi, che sia un ottimo allenatore (le semi finali col real lo dimostrano) è indubbio, semplicemente ultimamente non è più il decantato "special one". Ma neanche special two secondo me...


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2013)

La lista stagionale è ancora lunga.

Il primo step è comunque positivo.

I pop corn sono ancora belli caldi.


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Ah e aggiungo: l'anno scorso è arrivato a 15 punti dal Barcelona. 15 punti.


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Mourinho: ho perso per colpa dell'arbitro, come sempre contro Guardiola... Che uomo piccolo..


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma non capisco di quale involuzione tu stia parlando.
> Se ti riferisci ai trofei, col Real Madrid ha vinto un Liga, una Coppa di Spagna e una Supercoppa. E stasera fino al 120' stava per portare a casa una Supercoppa Europea.
> Inoltre, la Champions League non la puoi vincere tutti gli anni, e comunque è riuscito a portare il Real alle semifinali doppi anni che prendevano scoppole da tutti.



Quindi Guardiola è il Dio degli allenatori, visto che il bayern tutte le altre volte che ha giocato la supercoppa, l'ha sempre persa?


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Valutando quanto ha speso il real negli anni Mourinhiani, tra cartellini e ingaggi, paragonando tale cifra con i trofei vinti dal Vate Portoghese (la coppa del rey manco la conto, è inutile e bisogna ammetterlo, idem la supercoppa) è alquanto risibile. Considerato che aveva in squadra Cristiano ronaldo, ozil, Di maria, Benzema, Higuain e compagnia cantante. Ora viene al Chelsea e...si, stava per vincere..ma la differenza tra il "stava per" e il "l'ha fatto" è appunto che nel secondo caso la coppa la porti a casa, e direi che è una differenza più che sostanziale.
> 
> Insomma in sintesi critico il portoghese perchè dal periodo post inter ha speso un sacco (una montagna) di soldi e ha portato a casa, di trofei SERI, una Liga spagnola. Poi, che sia un ottimo allenatore (le semi finali col real lo dimostrano) è indubbio, semplicemente ultimamente non è più il decantato "special one". Ma neanche special two secondo me...



I trofei vinti, secondo me, sono sempre trofei.
Allora anche l' FA Cup non dovrebbe valere nulla, ma in Inghilterra è considerata, non dico uguale, ma quasi, al campionato.
E comunque anche prima di Mourinho sono stati spesi una valanga di milioni al Real, eppure i risultati non sono arrivati.
Ora, concordo sul fatto che nel periodo post triplete avrebbe dovuto vincere di più, ma i risultati sono comunque arrivati; senza considerare che l'avversario in campionato e in CL era un Barcellona mostruoso.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2013)

Ed intanto continua l'alternanza!
L'anno prossimo mi vado a giocare un bel centone sulla vincitrice dell'Europa League


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mourinho: ho perso per colpa dell'arbitro, come sempre contro Guardiola... Che uomo piccolo..



Ahhhh. L'uomo di classe....

Che bell'aperitivo...Cielo con che ansia aspetto i piatti migliori...


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> La formazione di maggio era la formazione tipo con tutti i giocatori in forma, con un allenatore che li guidava da 3 anni, e hanno giocato contro una squadra che gioca e lascia giocare, non come il Chelsea che fa le barricate. La chimica di squadra con un allenatore nuovo e diversi titolari fuori o reduci da infortuni come Gotze non si inventa in un mese.



Le stesse cose però valgono anche per Mourinho che per altro ha una squadra buona ma non fenomenale e a cui stasera mancavano Eto'o e Willian, che di certo alzano di molto il tasso tennico di questo Chelsea. Per me Mourinho stava riuscendo a fare l'ennesima magata, ma il calcio è bello perché strano e alla fine ha vinto il Bayern.

PS: Io di calcio non capisco un cavolo, ma se l'impostazione che Guardiola vuole dare al Bayern è tipo quella del Barça (e stasera qualcosa in merito si è visto) per me fa un grande errore.


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quindi Guardiola è il Dio degli allenatori, visto che il bayern tutte le altre volte che ha giocato la supercoppa, l'ha sempre persa?



No, ovviamente.
Ma infatti neanche Mourinho è il Dio degli allenatori. Però mi pare che sia difficile riconoscere che è un vincente nato.


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Si ma che l'avversario fosse forte è indubbio, ma non per questo bisogna giustificare la valanga di soldi spesi da mourinho. I trofei son trofei è vero ma se permetti con uno squadrone come il suo, la coppa del re manco la valuto come trofeo "importante", mi pareva anche il minimo vincerla visto quanto ha speso. Ed è vero che spendevano anche prima ma questo non toglie che, nel suo periodo Madridista, abbia fallito: loro volevano la 10°, lui ha vinto una Liga, perdendone un'altra clamorosamente, e una coppa del re e una supercoppa. E ora al Chelsea con un calciomercato da non so quanti milioni, ha appena perso contro il Bayern. Insomma, ok che è uno dei migliori allenatori al mondo, ma dire che al real ha fallito non mi sembra poi cosi sbagliato...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Sesfips ha scritto:


> No, ovviamente.
> Ma infatti neanche Mourinho è il Dio degli allenatori. Però mi pare che sia difficile riconoscere che è un vincente nato.



Vincente nato fino al 2010. Dopo, non proprio. Ora è più perdente nato direi.


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> No, ovviamente.
> Ma infatti neanche Mourinho è il Dio degli allenatori. Però mi pare che sia difficile riconoscere che è un vincente nato.



Ti sei rivolto all'utente sbagliato


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> No, ovviamente.
> Ma infatti neanche Mourinho è il Dio degli allenatori. Però mi pare che sia difficile riconoscere che è un vincente nato.



Sarà.
Intanto il vincente nato, dopo le 4 pere prese in semifinale da una squadra che in toto farà tipo l'ingaggio di Ronaldo, riparte perdendo il primo trofeo stagionale.

Ma è ancora presto...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti sei rivolto all'utente sbagliato



O forse semplicemente a quello giusto. 

Stasera come va a classe?


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sarà.
> Intanto il vincente nato, dopo le 4 pere prese in semifinale da una squadra che in toto farà tipo l'ingaggio di Ronaldo, riparte perdendo il primo trofeo stagionale.
> 
> Ma è ancora presto...
> ...




Giusto una ceppa  Sei l'unico sulla faccia della terra eh


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Com'è strano il calcio...


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si ma che l'avversario fosse forte è indubbio, ma non per questo bisogna giustificare la valanga di soldi spesi da mourinho. I trofei son trofei è vero ma se permetti con uno squadrone come il suo, la coppa del re manco la valuto come trofeo "importante", mi pareva anche il minimo vincerla visto quanto ha speso. Ed è vero che spendevano anche prima ma questo non toglie che, nel suo periodo Madridista, abbia fallito: loro volevano la 10°, lui ha vinto una Liga, perdendone un'altra clamorosamente, e una coppa del re e una supercoppa. E ora al Chelsea con un calciomercato da non so quanti milioni, ha appena perso contro il Bayern. Insomma, ok che è uno dei migliori allenatori al mondo, ma dire che al real ha fallito non mi sembra poi cosi sbagliato...



La stagione è appena iniziata. E il primo trofeo importante non l'ha vinto.
A fine stagione tireremo le somme, così come per Guardiola e Ancelotti.
Comunque, a parere mio, nessun allenatore è infallibile. Ora vedremo cosa combinerà quest'anno.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giusto una ceppa  Sei l'unico sulla faccia della terra eh



Galielo l'han pure condannato al rogo...

O, per dirla come piace al resto della terra "Neanche Gesù piaceva a tutti" Cit di classe


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> La stagione è appena iniziata. E il primo trofeo importante non l'ha vinto.
> A fine stagione tireremo le somme, così come per Guardiola e Ancelotti.
> Comunque, a parere mio, nessun allenatore è infallibile. Ora vedremo cosa combinerà quest'anno.



Ovvio che nessuno è infallibile ma come ha detto l'ottimo Morto che parla, il borussia l'anno scorso l'ha asfaltato con giocatori che, uniti insieme, valgono un unghia dell'ingaggio di CR7, vorrei sottolineare nuovamente questo fatto, indicativo del Fallimento Mourinhiano a Madrid.


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Galielo l'han pure condannato al rogo...
> 
> O, per dirla come piace al resto della terra "Neanche Gesù piaceva a tutti" Cit di classe



Se se.....20 trofei,se non è vincente questo.....ma d'altronde prendesse il Portogallo e vincesse la Coppa del mondo saresti capace di dire che la FIFA avrebbe ordito un luso-complotto


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ovvio che nessuno è infallibile ma come ha detto l'ottimo Morto che parla, il borussia l'anno scorso l'ha asfaltato con giocatori che, uniti insieme, valgono un unghia dell'ingaggio di CR7, vorrei sottolineare nuovamente questo fatto, indicativo del Fallimento Mourinhiano a Madrid.



Non concordo sul fatto che ha fallito.
Cioè, dipende cosa intendi tu; ha fallito perchè non ha portato la decima? Ok, ci può stare.
D'altra parte però ha vinto un campionato contro un Barcellona stellare (lasciamo stare le altre coppe) con il record di punti.
Ha riportato il Real alle semifinali dopo anni che uscivano agli ottavi. 
Si, è vero, lo scorso anno il Borussia lo ha sbattuto fuori, ma per poco al ritorno non faceva un clamoroso ribaltone.
Infine, dopo tutto, la sua esperienza spagnola si può considerare, certamente non trionfale, ma neanche, per me, fallimentare.


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2013)

Poi,non per mettere le mani avanti,quest'anno ha 1000 scuse anche per gli 0 tituli: obiettivamente in EPL c'è COMPETITION,VERA (no tanto Man. Utd ma City e Tottenham imo sono squadroni) e in CL manco a parlarne,per cui _deadman talking_,magna tranquillo e aspetta ancora un po'


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti sei rivolto all'utente sbagliato



Beh, la sua firma parla chiaro


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

A me ha fatto morire quando dopo il gol di Martinez faceva segna con un cerchio che mancavano 0 secondi al fischio finale....




























oppure quel cerchio rappresentava qualcosa che era stato "infilzato" ??


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Non concordo sul fatto che ha fallito.
> Cioè, dipende cosa intendi tu; ha fallito perchè non ha portato la decima? Ok, ci può stare.
> D'altra parte però ha vinto un campionato contro un Barcellona stellare (lasciamo stare le altre coppe) con il record di punti.
> Ha riportato il Real alle semifinali dopo anni che uscivano agli ottavi.
> ...



Ciò che dici tu per me era il Minimo da fare con tale squadrone. Spendendo millanta miliardi di euro. Si, li ha riportato in semi finale (ci mancherebbe altro..) ed è uscito con bayern prima e borussia poi. Ha vinto una liga e l'altra l'ha persa arrivando a 15 punti (che, in spagna,sono tantissimi se differenziano barca e real). Per me ha fallito o quantomeno, parlare di vincente nato dopo tali annate mi pare eccessivo. Ha vinto all'inter come sappiamo tutti (80% fortuna) e, planato altrove, si credeva il messia del calcio salvo ricredersi. Ora vediamo quest'anno, se è veramente lo special one o meno.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2013)

A me il Bayern sembra sulla buona strada per diventare ancora meglio del precedente. Hanno cambiato tanto, stanno lavorando su un gioco diverso, è ovvio ci voglia tempo: Guardiola mica ha la bacchetta magica. Già ora, con un po' più di concretezza davanti e attenzione dietro (con Javi Martinez in buona forma il problema si risolverà) fanno paura.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2013)

Che piccolo uomo Mourinho.


----------



## Sesfips (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ciò che dici tu per me era il Minimo da fare con tale squadrone. Spendendo millanta miliardi di euro. Si, li ha riportato in semi finale (ci mancherebbe altro..) ed è uscito con bayern prima e borussia poi. Ha vinto una liga e l'altra l'ha persa arrivando a 15 punti (che, in spagna,sono tantissimi se differenziano barca e real). Per me ha fallito o quantomeno, parlare di vincente nato dopo tali annate mi pare eccessivo. Ha vinto all'inter come sappiamo tutti (80% fortuna) e, planato altrove, si credeva il messia del calcio salvo ricredersi. Ora vediamo quest'anno, se è veramente lo special one o meno.



Per me Mourinho è un vincente, nel vero senso della parola. Cosi come lo sono Capello, Ancelotti, Sacchi, Ferguson e tutti gli allenatori più grandi di sempre.
Voglio dire, ovunque è andato ha vinto. Ogni anno, qualsiasi squadra abbia allenato, ha portato a casa un trofeo e risultati.
Ha fatto una striscia pazzesca di partite in casa senza mai perdere. Ha riportato l'Inter a vincere la CL dopo 45 anni, il Chelsea il campionato dopo mi pare, anche lì, 50 anni.
Grazie a lui il Real ha vinto la Liga dopo un lungo dominio blaugrana e li ha riportati a contare qualcosa in Europa (gli allenatori prima di lui non mi sembra ci siano riusciti)
Ha vinto 4 campionati in 4 paesi diversi e 2 CL con 2 squadre diverse. Ha vinto ogni titolo da allenatore (tranne Supercoppa Europea e Mondiale per Club).
Per me questo vuol dire essere vincenti nati, o sbaglio? Che poi abbia "fallito" non portando la CL a Madrid ci può stare. E ci può stare anche il fatto che il suo calcio non sia dei migliori e che a volte abbia fortuna. Ma questi sono assolutamente altri discorsi.


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Ovunque è andato ha vinto ? Al real ha vinto secondo te ? Una liga e le due coppettine valgono i soldi investiti ? L'eliminazione per mano del borussia è una vittoria ?O forse va dove gli comprano mezzo mondo e allora si, può a nche vincerti uno scudetto, o nel caso dell'inter il triplete (niente da dire in quel caso), ma da qui a dire che è un vincente nato io aspetterei ancora. Vediamo cosa fa al chelsea. E soprattutto io ho detto: si è involuto. Non: fa schifo. Le due cose sono diverse e credo che la prima sia assiomatica, visti i Fail madrileni e il Fail supercoppa.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Per me Mourinho è un vincente, nel vero senso della parola. Cosi come lo sono Capello, Ancelotti, Sacchi, Ferguson e tutti gli allenatori più grandi di sempre.
> Voglio dire, ovunque è andato ha vinto. Ogni anno, qualsiasi squadra abbia allenato, ha portato a casa un trofeo e risultati.
> Ha fatto una striscia pazzesca di partite in casa senza mai perdere. Ha riportato l'Inter a vincere la CL dopo 45 anni, il Chelsea il campionato dopo mi pare, anche lì, 50 anni.
> Grazie a lui il Real ha vinto la Liga dopo un lungo dominio blaugrana e li ha riportati a contare qualcosa in Europa (gli allenatori prima di lui non mi sembra ci siano riusciti)
> ...



Beh il Mondiale se l'è precluso per scelta sua, la supercoppa per ora è come l'intercontinentale per Capello, non sa da vincere.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2013)

Per me a Madrid ha fallito completamente, viste le risorse di cui disponeva. Resta un grandissimo allenatore, ma non riconosciamogli meriti che non ha avuto. 

Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni dell'altra sera, non mi sorprende nulla, fa parte del suo modo di comunicare!


----------

